# How many humidors do you have?



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Just curious how many humidors the average puffer has. Also, do you tend to end up getting them bigger and bigger? If so, do you ditch the smaller ones as your collection grows?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

got 2. one is really just a modified cigar box i found at a cigar store, i was going to the beach and wanted to take some cigars with me. but not the whole humi, and while at the store i found it. got it. its pretty cool, holds like 10-15 sticks. great travel humidor and the guy gave it to me for $3 sense i was filling it up at the store, that was fourth of july weekend.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

got one, had two, but after the second one couldn't stay at a steady humidity, I decided to move all my NC's to a tupperdor, filling my humi with CC's .. works well, and won't be needing a second again for a while


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes I trade up and give the smaller ones away. My father In law now has a very nicely seasoned 50Ct. I keep two humis inside a wine cooler. The cooler is slowly becoming one giant humidor but it is a refridgerated one because of the heat here. Makes it a little fickle to control. I have another humi that basically never gets opened except to add to it & check the humidiers. Thats for ageing & it lives in another fridge in the workshop.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I use a large cabinet for almost everything, and have a 100 ct. smaller one for the overflow, while using a 50 ct. for a drybox. It works out well.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have 3, a 25 count for dryboxing (no humidification in it), a 100 count that I am designating solely for my CC overflow and a 400 count that is nearly packed to the gills.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

4
120 count 
300 count 
600 count end table
600 count end table
No more room for boxes so I have a problem.....Although I ran out of room for boxes 3 boxes ago and keep honing my tetris skill.
I need WaxingMoon to come live with me for a week and build me a cabinet.
I have the perfect corner in my living room to do it also.


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

I have 2 right now and have my stash seperated into CC and NC's. 
One's a 125 count and the other a 150.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I have 4. 

Just picked up a 100 count and also have a 50, 25 and 20.

After my tax return I might have to pick up a bigger one to keep this every growing collection in.


----------



## One American (Jan 21, 2010)

Four, iffin you count the converted cigar boxes. I just add a bit of weatherstripping, if it needs it, then toss it when the hinges give out.
But as I age (wrapped in Spanish Cedar) I'm finding I like the little
niceties in life a little more. Being a woodworker, though, I keep planning to make a big, permanant one. Then I go to some sites that sell humidors, and find that I can't MAKE one as cheap as they are sold. Quite a quandry. But I seem to be a lucky guy, and that things always just fall into place. Doorbell...wait...HEY! A guy with a humidor for me! Not really, but it seems that way sometimes...
-Geno


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have had a 50ct for a long time and just recently bought a 150ct. I'm planning on keeping them both full but am toying with the idea of using the 50 as a drybox.


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

2 a 150 and a 400


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

one 25 count desktop
one 100 count desktop
one coolidor


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

2, 150 qt coolers
3, 150 ct desktops


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

I recently got addicted to this hobby, bought a 20ct humidor about a week ago, and now it ran out of space so I have a 100ct on its way!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

wish i could make one by hand. i have the patiance... mabye the skills (havent worked with wood in a while) but not the equipment...... dont think a drill,buck knife, and cigar torch is quite enough to make a cigar box with......


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

I have (or will have once the third gets here in the next two weeks) three. First was a 100ct, second was a 300 ct, third is a 1000+ ct. I'm currently trying to decide whether I keep them all or not. I'm inclined to keep the 100ct so I can take it with me as a travel humidor when we go camping in our trailer. I'm also inclined to keep the 300ct so I can use it as a quarantine humidor for when new purchases arrive. Still trying to decide though.


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have 3, 2 50ct and a 4 ct traveler for weekend getaways and short trips. I built one of the 50 ct and the 4ct and must have done something right because they hold at 65% perfect. I am actually not even using the other 50. I don't have enough sticks and it doesn't hold humidity for nothing.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I have too many.













I dont have enough.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

5 desktops plus one 60qt cooler.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I goofed up.

I have 4, but I clicked 3 for the vote.

I have 1 glass top 50 count, 1 cherry 50 count, my Savoy 100 count, and my 15 count herf-a-dor


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a 300 count humidor, a 28 bottle Vinotemp and a couple of coolers. I only voted one (1).


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

It's approaching capacity but just one 300ct for now, I also have a 5ct Xikar trav, but I don't really count that. Probably have to take the plunge and get a vino soon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have one a 200 count RYJ humidor i got at J.R cigars. To be honest it was not expensive around $200. It is one of the best humidors i have ever owned. Hold temp and humidity very well. The glass top side one i had before had much fluctuations.


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a hundred count desktop and a VinoTemp.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I have 2 desktop humis, so I voted 2.... I didn't count the cooler.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Currently 4, but..... Come next week I hope to have the ultimate vino completed thanks to Ed's handy-work a and a buddy's electronics skills


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Let's see. I have:
1 300 count from Thompson
1 300 that is more like a 200 count
1 100 count
1 50 count
4 20 counts
1 cooler that has about 200 sticks
1 big tupperware that currently has about 50 sticks.

I keep telling myself to get the cabinet because all my humi's are full. It's my goal to own a 3-5000 count cabinet humidor by the end of the summer.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

4 Humidors that are 150 count
2 Humidors that are 100 count
2 Humidors that are 50 count
3 Travel humidors that have 25
2 Jar Humidors that are 25 counts
2 Rubber Maids that have 150 singles ( different labels/brands )

I like to try and keep my humidors selective with each brand in their own humidor so I don't have to dig around for them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay I had to answer 5+ but I have six cabinets two are small and one desk top that I use as a dry box and may raffle for the troops!


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Just the one right now, 100 count with a glass top so I can see my beauties waiting for me to pick em. Had two quite a while back - a 25 count for dry boxin' but I tired of rotating em and just didn't keep that many around so I sold it to a beginner who wanted something small to start with and he loves it.


----------



## SNKBITE (Jan 13, 2010)

Currently only one humidor, but I am quickly running out of room. Might have to get another...or two. arty:arty:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Okay I had to answer 5+ but I have six cabinets two are small and one desk top that I use as a dry box and may raffle for the troops!


I've seen B&M's that would die to have your inventory.ound:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I've seen B&M's that would die to have your inventory.ound:


You haven't seen my meager stash, maybe glimpses.


----------



## Mr. Francophile (Dec 4, 2009)

1-500ct at home 
2-lockers at my b&m
1- Tatuaje black jar (didnt count this in the poll)


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Three humidors, 2 coolers.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Three for me.... Two 100+ desktops and a 150 qt cooler.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I have 2 - 5ct herfadors, 2 - 20 count humidors, 150ct humidor, a 300ct end table humidor, and a limited edition 75th Anniversary Montecristo humidor #193 of 750 that I am trying to sell brand new in the box.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Have a cabinet and working on a walk-in. There are also many small boxes floating around here and there. The economy put a halt on the walk-in and it has slowed my cigar purchases also, so the cabinet is working just fine.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

1 150 ct
3 large coolers


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I didn't count the Travel'dors. 4 of those as well, not to mention the several 1, 2, and 3 finger cases.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a 300ct and a 100ct humi.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have my original 50 count gifted to me about 7 years ago. It wasn't until I got on Puff that my collection outgrew that little guy and I bought a 150 count desktop in the fall of '08. I have since ceased the "slippery slope" and just maintain those two to capacity. I usually store between 75 to 100 at a time.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

im hoping my wife gets me the humi i want for v-day. my little humi wont hold everthing im going to come home with from "the great smoke"


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm just starting out (buying more than I smoke since Deecember) but as I like the flavor-inflused sticks (acids) I need to double up a lot:

a 10ct and a 15ct travel humis

a foolish 25ct for acids (why didn't I get the 50)

a 75 count square askent fumare (overpriced but pretty)

a 165 waxingmoon being built soon

Now I just need a small and large coolerdors and I'm done.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a Twenty-five count that I bought a year ago 
(Thought I could beat the slippery slope)

I also have a one hundred count that I need to season 
(Me "beating" the slippery slope)


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

madurolover said:


> 1 150 ct
> 3 large coolers


If you don't mind me asking. What cooler brand did you use? How well do they perform? and How hard was it to make?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Cigolle said:


> If you don't mind me asking. What cooler brand did you use? How well do they perform? and How hard was it to make?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time.


hey, wanted you to see this. not quite the answer to your question. but i know this is the answer to a question somewere in that head of yours.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/228557-how-build-coolidor.html


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

6 total

1 - 40 count
1 - 80 count
2 - 100 count
1 -300 count
1 - 175 count (currently in transit here from Ed)


I did have another 100 count humidor. But the wife got pissed at me one day and it ended up crushed on the floor, along with half the sticks that were in it.

I do have 3 tupperware containers full with around 100 sticks. So the new humi due to arrive will almost be filled.

I like humidors to display. Otherwise a single cigar cabinet would have been more practical.


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

One 75 count Humi and a Ziploc for overflow.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I have 3...

a 300 ct, a 150 ct. and a 50 ct.


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

Zeb Zoober said:


> 6 total
> 
> ...
> I did have another 100 count humidor. But the wife got pissed at me one day and it ended up crushed on the floor, along with half the sticks that were in it...


Holy smokes, thats serious! Did you deserve it at least?


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I have (2) 50 count humidors, one for my favorites, Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur No.1's, Hoyo Executives, and Hoyo Dark Sumatra Media Noches. The other is odds and ends, for variety.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Titans said:


> Holy smokes, thats serious! Did you deserve it at least?


She sure thought I did.

We were divorced from each other at the time. Call me crazy, but still remarried her after that!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigolle said:


> If you don't mind me asking. What cooler brand did you use?


I have 2 Igloos and a Coleman.



Cigolle said:


> How well do they perform?


As well if not better than any humidor on the market. The seal is perfect.



Cigolle said:


> and How hard was it to make?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time.


Buy cooler, toss cigars and beads in. Simple enough. If the cooler has a strong plastic smell you may want to air it out for a day or use some baking soda. I also use boxes for the purpose of helping to keep the humidity stabilized and to give it that nice tobacco/spanish cedar aroma.


----------



## sabrewest (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a large cabinet w/26+ boxes and a 100 count desktop humi at home

plus i keep a locker at local b&m and another 2(empty) humidors at the office


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

I just purchased my first humidor! I hope a 75 count is big enough.:smoke2:


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

Zeb Zoober said:


> She sure thought I did.
> 
> We were divorced from each other at the time. Call me crazy, but still remarried her after that!


Its that crazy little thing called love.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

4 Humis + 1 cooler


----------



## Oliva (Jan 28, 2010)

1 Humis (75 count)
1 Coolerdor (100qt)

Seems to be enough for now for the coolerdor is almost full!


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

2 humidors...A 40 ct. desktop and a 100 ct. glasstop from Tampa Humidor.


----------



## tank69 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have four at home, basically all the same size, just different cigars. One is my "premium" humi, a "habano" humi, "general" humi and "the friends" humi. I also have lockers at a few cigar lounges. I'm an addict!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a 20 ct. desktop & the Cigar Jar Humidor - Ravello from CI.

My 100 ct. humi should be delivered in the next day or two.

:smoke:


----------

